

Ask HN: Literate Programming - dimitar

What do you think about literate programming? Does anyone here use this approach?
======
michael_dorfman
I like very much reading Literate programs, but I don't seem to write them
myself.

Then again, I like very much reading novels, and I don't write those either.

------
mooism2
I like it in theory, but I'm no good at it in practice. But then I am no good
at commenting in general. One of the reasons I am trying literate programming
is that I hope it will prod me to explain my code more. So far I only seem to
use more headings to break up my code, but this is still an improvement.

~~~
dimitar
What do you use for literate programming? CWEB?

~~~
mooism2
I write bird code style literate haskell, and use pandoc to turn source files
into web pages.

